# Earned less than half of the fare on $65 trip



## DynamicPricingScammingUs (May 23, 2017)

So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.

Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.

Wtf? And wtf can I do?


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 17, 2017)

We're you paid the rates you agreed to? The fact that the passengers are getting shafted doesn't mean you get paid more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cobalt said:


> We're you paid the rates you agreed to? The fact that the passengers are getting shafted doesn't mean you get paid more.


While I agree that the pax is being charged more then what the driver is being paid, with the driver still being paid within the contractual terms, I'm not sure how the pax is being shafted.

They were given an up front cost. That cost is what they paid. I'm sure they still saved based on most market's taxi rates. So how exactly is the pax shafted?

The driver was definitely shafted. Yea, we get paid by the rate table but if the pax pays more the driver should be paid more. It sucks that the contract doesn't reflect that ideology...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lets be honest, Rates need to be a lot higher for drivers in every market...It sucks!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.
> 
> Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.
> 
> Wtf? And wtf can I do?


I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more. This means that your actual percentage is less than 75%. I got a message telling me uber is going to "clarify" how it pays us, which it did, except for one important detail, no where in the new "clearer" data does it mention what the rider is being charged. I find this interesting because for every transportation company I have ever worked for in the past 15 years, each told me exactly what the customer was being charged, so I would know exactly what my percentage was. I think Uber is being deceptive here.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.
> 
> Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.
> 
> Wtf? And wtf can I do?


Take longer route. Pax will still pay $65, but you'll make more and Uber less.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more.


This is pretty much true. Uber rates for the passengers are lower than taxi rates, but not that much lower, especially for short trips.

The amount paid to Uber drivers, however, is a lot less than what taxi drivers get.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more. This means that your actual percentage is less than 75%. I got a message telling me uber is going to "clarify" how it pays us, which it did, except for one important detail, no where in the new "clearer" data does it mention what the rider is being charged. I find this interesting because for every transportation company I have ever worked for in the past 15 years, each told me exactly what the customer was being charged, so I would know exactly what my percentage was. I think Uber is being deceptive here.


Even the old contract never tied what the driver earned with what the pax pays. The contract had always said the driver gets paid by the rate table in their market, less 25% Uber commission and Booking fees. It never said that the driver gets 75% of what the Pax pays.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> Wtf? And wtf can I do?


nothing you agreed to what the mileage and time rates are



Oscar Levant said:


> I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more. This means that your actual percentage is less than 75%.


Nope we're getting paid what we agreed too, we never signed to get paid a % of what the PAX does. And on the website it does tell you what the PAX paid, just not in the app


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more. This means that your actual percentage is less than 75%. I got a message telling me uber is going to "clarify" how it pays us, which it did, except for one important detail, no where in the new "clearer" data does it mention what the rider is being charged. I find this interesting because for every transportation company I have ever worked for in the past 15 years, each told me exactly what the customer was being charged, so I would know exactly what my percentage was. I think Uber is being deceptive here.


The new terms of service do away with any percentages. We no longer make 75% or 80%, we get paid a flat rate per mile and minute. Uber has crossed the line into employer/employee territory and I'm hoping they'll be sued.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been telling everyone this, while you are getting 75% of the rate they are telling what the rate is, the actual rate being charged to the rider is much more. This means that your actual percentage is less than 75%. I got a message telling me uber is going to "clarify" how it pays us, which it did, except for one important detail, no where in the new "clearer" data does it mention what the rider is being charged. I find this interesting because for every transportation company I have ever worked for in the past 15 years, each told me exactly what the customer was being charged, so I would know exactly what my percentage was. I think Uber is being deceptive here.


You Think??? I know they are being deceptive and that's why I don't drive for them anymore.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Even the old contract never tied what the driver earned with what the pax pays. The contract had always said the driver gets paid by the rate table in their market, less 25% Uber commission and Booking fees. It never said that the driver gets 75% of what the Pax pays.


Maybe, but they sure love to give you the impression you are getting 75%. by any reasonable standard, when someone says a given percentage, it's a given that the percentage is a percentage of the total. What's the percentage of? If it's not the total, it's a meaningless percentage. Anway, for me, since I started in 2013, it was supposed to be 80%.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jagent said:


> The new terms of service do away with any percentages. We no longer make 75% or 80%, we get paid a flat rate per mile and minute. Uber has crossed the line into employer/employee territory and I'm hoping they'll be sued.


Meh, not entirely true, many trucking companies pay their owner operators and lease operators a per mile rate instead of a percentage, and are not classified as employees. There are many legal cases to support this.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Meh, not entirely true, many trucking companies pay their owner operators and lease operators a per mile rate instead of a percentage, and are not classified as employees. There are many legal cases to support this.


But they also know the destination and amount, and type, of freight beforehand.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.
> 
> Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.
> 
> Wtf? And wtf can I do?


You can quit or allow Uber to keep robbing from the pax and cutting you out and just paying you the little bit they think you are worth.



DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.
> 
> Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.
> 
> Wtf? And wtf can I do?





steveK2016 said:


> While I agree that the pax is being charged more then what the driver is being paid, with the driver still being paid within the contractual terms, I'm not sure how the pax is being shafted.
> 
> They were given an up front cost. That cost is what they paid. I'm sure they still saved based on most market's taxi rates. So how exactly is the pax shafted?
> 
> The driver was definitely shafted. Yea, we get paid by the rate table but if the pax pays more the driver should be paid more. It sucks that the contract doesn't reflect that ideology...


So why can't a plumber or mechanic or locksmith overcharge you but Uber can?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You can quit or allow Uber to keep robbing from the pax and cutting you out and just paying you the little bit they think you are worth.
> 
> So why can't a plumber or mechanic or locksmith overcharge you but Uber can?


How do you know they arent?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How do you know they arent?


Why can't McD charge rich people $10 for a big mac and everyone else the regular price?



steveK2016 said:


> How do you know they arent?


Because they quote you a price before hand. Uber makes up a price, they have their per mile and minute charge for each city but charge random amounts.

and how is Uber not price gouging which is illegal. It's like running up the meter in a taxi or telling a taxi pax that they have to pay $30 more than the meter rate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Why can't McD charge rich people $10 for a big mac and everyone else the regular price?
> 
> Because they *quote you a price before hand*. Uber makes up a price, they have their per mile and minute charge for each city but charge random amounts.
> 
> and how is Uber not price gouging which is illegal. It's like running up the meter in a taxi or telling a taxi pax that they have to pay $30 more than the meter rate.


Oh much like how Uber's up front pricing quote you a price before hand? They clearly state that they can charge both ways to the pax. It is up to the pax to determine if they accept that price.

If Uber's prices are still lower than taxi rates, how is it price gouging?

If you believe Uber is price gouging on Upfront Pricing, are they also doing so for Surges?

The difference in your Taxi meter analogy is Upfront pricing is... up front. They are told what the price will be and they can decline and look for alternate means of transportation. Running up the meter while already committed to the ride, the pax has no choice but to accept the final pay out.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If Uber's prices are still lower than taxi rates, how is it price gouging?
> 
> .


But it's not always lower, and taxis cannot charge you more when they are busy or have a wait.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But it's not always lower, and taxis cannot charge you more when they are busy or have a wait.


So when are you going to protest surge pricing, for the betterment of the public at large, rather than salivate when you see a 3x+ surge?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So when are you going to protest surge pricing, for the betterment of the public at large, rather than salivate when you see a 3x+ surge?


I never saw a real surge nor did a surge ride. So I will gladly protest it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> telling a taxi pax that they have to pay $30 more than the meter rate.


Actually, sometimes we did exactly that in the cab business back in the day.

If they asked you to drive them to a far destination, we had a list of towns with the surcharges connected to each one, which were based on their distance from Pittsburgh. A trip to Monroeville PA costs the passenger an extra $4.20, a trip to Washington PA would cost an extra $20 or so.

The chart didn't list all of the towns they might ask for, it was only a brochure they handed u, we would have to call the dispatcher on the radio if the passenger wanted to go to Lehigh Acres, FL for example.

This is where Uber drivers get screwed, its on the long trips, there is no provision mandating the customer to pay your way back. I guess theoretically the Pittsburgh Uber could just continue to take pings in Florida if he got a trip there, as you never leave the official service area.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Maybe, but they sure love to give you the impression you are getting 75%. by any reasonable standard, when someone says a given percentage, it's a given that the percentage is a percentage of the total. What's the percentage of? If it's not the total, it's a meaningless percentage. Anway, for me, since I started in 2013, it was supposed to be 80%.


Actually, the previous contract did state that drivers would receive a percentage of the fare. This was the reason that Uber recently made major changes to the driver pay section of the contract. Some here still claim that the pay basis for drivers was never a percentage of the fare, however if that were true then there would have been no need for Uber to rework the pay section of the contract when they introduced up front pricing. The percentage basis for driver pay is clearly stated in the previous contract although, for some reason, some are unable to understand it.

The previous contract stated that the fare would be calculated according to actual trip distance and time, that Uber would collect the fare from pax and then pay the driver the fare less their agreed percentage. The new contract introduces the concept of "rider payment", which is what they used to call the fare. In the new contract, they are trying to say that the fare is now the payment that Uber makes to drivers. This is, incidentally, obviously ridiculous; when a person takes a train, they pay a fare to the train company. When they take a plane, they pay a fare to the airline, not a "rider payment". By the same token, the money the train driver or the pilot receive from their respective transportation providers is not a fare. This is just Uber trying to bend the meaning of words to try to make them sound better. In exactly the same way as they try to change the meaning of the word "earnings" (actual meaning = profit) to try to make it the same as "revenue".

Anyway, I digress. The new contract, as well as introducing the fare calculation method of up front pricing, also converts us from drivers who received a share of the fare charged to pax to drivers who do not receive a share of the fare charged to pax.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Actually, the previous contract did state that drivers would receive a percentage of the fare. This was the reason that Uber recently made major changes to the driver pay section of the contract. Some here still claim that the pay basis for drivers was never a percentage of the fare, however if that were true then there would have been no need for Uber to rework the pay section of the contract when they introduced up front pricing. The percentage basis for driver pay is clearly stated in the previous contract although, for some reason, some are unable to understand it.
> 
> The previous contract stated that the fare would be calculated according to actual trip distance and time, that Uber would collect the fare from pax and then pay the driver the fare less their agreed percentage. The new contract introduces the concept of "rider payment", which is what they used to call the fare. In the new contract, they are trying to say that the fare is now the payment that Uber makes to drivers. This is, incidentally, obviously ridiculous; when a person takes a train, they pay a fare to the train company. When they take a plane, they pay a fare to the airline, not a "rider payment". By the same token, the money the train driver or the pilot receive from their respective transportation providers is not a fare. This is just Uber trying to bend the meaning of words to try to make them sound better. In exactly the same way as they try to change the meaning of the word "earnings" (actual meaning = profit) to try to make it the same as "revenue".
> 
> Anyway, I digress. The new contract, as well as introducing the fare calculation method of up front pricing, also converts us from drivers who received a share of the fare charged to pax to drivers who do not receive a share of the fare charged to pax.


No it didnt. Weve had this exact conversation months prior to the update and there is no where inthe contract that explicitly said drivers received any percentage of what the pax paid. None.

Now it may have said that in previous years, but not the one from last year or the version before this latest update.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> No it didnt. Weve had this exact conversation months prior to the update and there is no where inthe contract that explicitly said drivers received any percentage of what the pax paid. None.
> 
> Now it may have said that in previous years, but not the one from last year or the version before this latest update.


Nope.

No point in having the same discussion again here though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Nope.
> 
> No point in having the same discussion again here though.


Where do you have the exact quote that says drivers are paid 75% of the pax payment. Dont bother, it doesnt exist.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Where do you have the exact quote that says drivers are paid 75% of the pax payment. Dont bother, it doesnt exist.


As above, there's no point in duplicating the discussion here.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Actually, the previous contract did state that drivers would receive a percentage of the fare. This was the reason that Uber recently made major changes to the driver pay section of the contract. Some here still claim that the pay basis for drivers was never a percentage of the fare, however if that were true then there would have been no need for Uber to rework the pay section of the contract when they introduced up front pricing. The percentage basis for driver pay is clearly stated in the previous contract although, for some reason, some are unable to understand it.
> 
> The previous contract stated that the fare would be calculated according to actual trip distance and time, that Uber would collect the fare from pax and then pay the driver the fare less their agreed percentage. The new contract introduces the concept of "rider payment", which is what they used to call the fare. In the new contract, they are trying to say that the fare is now the payment that Uber makes to drivers. This is, incidentally, obviously ridiculous; when a person takes a train, they pay a fare to the train company. When they take a plane, they pay a fare to the airline, not a "rider payment". By the same token, the money the train driver or the pilot receive from their respective transportation providers is not a fare. This is just Uber trying to bend the meaning of words to try to make them sound better. In exactly the same way as they try to change the meaning of the word "earnings" (actual meaning = profit) to try to make it the same as "revenue".
> 
> Anyway, I digress. The new contract, as well as introducing the fare calculation method of up front pricing, also converts us from drivers who received a share of the fare charged to pax to drivers who do not receive a share of the fare charged to pax.


Ive been in the transportation business for many years. Uber is the only company I've worked for that says 75% when its not 75% of what rider is charged. They are playing games with drivers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Ive been in the transportation business for many years. Uber is the only company I've worked for that says 75% when its not 75% of what rider is charged. They are playing games with drivers.


Yes, their contracts don't reflect the reality of what they're doing. They've now changed the previous contract so that it no longer says Uber takes a percentage of what pax pay but they're still trying to claim that they're only our agent, which is now in no way credible.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Jagent said:


> But they also know the destination and amount, and type, of freight beforehand.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I haul intermodal freight, 99.9% of the containers I haul, I have no clue what's in it, where it's going, etc., etc., until I'm handed my dispatch, which is no different than driving for Uber or Lyft. Unless a container is placarded, I don't know if it contains rice or ricin, plywood or polystyrene. The only thing I know for certain is what time I have to be at work, which is 5:30 am, and that's only because that's my assigned start time.


----------



## Ice Blue (May 22, 2017)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> So Uber just paid me $28 on a $65 trip.
> 
> Pax told me trip cost; pax app confirms.
> 
> Wtf? And wtf can I do?


I got 28 on 69 AND change!!!!! Today 2 person pool from LAX total $49 between the two I GOT $$13!!!!!! All since the separation of fare and state!!!!


----------

